# Ceiling mount



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I need to ceiling mount my projector (an Optoma HD600X), but the location of the screws on the projector is weird:

http://uppix.net/5o1Rer.png

On Amazon UK there are many mounts (http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=ceiling%20mount%20projector&sprefix=ceiling+mount+proje%2Caps&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Aceiling%20mount%20projector) but I wonder how I will attach any of them to my projector.

Another thing is the screw threads, they're very tight and the regular screws I have don't fit: http://uppix.net/7i8Lm6.png

Any suggestions from people who did it before?


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Any of the ceiling mounts on the link will fit since they are adjustable ( I have the first one on the amazon list ) and on the Optoma site you have some ideas and what they "advise" as ceiling mounts .

Optoma


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Almadacr. But I wonder up to which degree are they adjustable. For example I like this one: http://www.amazon.co.uk/UMount-Universal-Projector-Ceiling-Bracket/dp/B00AN5I18U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1400014391&sr=8-2&keywords=ceiling+mount+projector. But can it adapt to the weird triangular arrangement of screw holes on my Optoma?

About the screws, how can I find the right ones that will fit into the projector?


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

zibizibi said:


> Thanks Almadacr. But I wonder up to which degree are they adjustable. For example I like this one: http://www.amazon.co.uk/UMount-Universal-Projector-Ceiling-Bracket/dp/B00AN5I18U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1400014391&sr=8-2&keywords=ceiling+mount+projector. But can it adapt to the weird triangular arrangement of screw holes on my Optoma?
> 
> About the screws, how can I find the right ones that will fit into the projector?


Regarding the screws , they come with the ceiling mount and they have have different sizes but you can ask Umount if it fits your PJ specifically .

Regarding the ceiling mount by the pics it's very adjustable for your PJ . I also checked the compatibility from your PJ and what Optoma advises and it's almost the same .


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

I purchased the mount and the supplied screws indeed fit the projector. I also managed to attach the mount to the projector, albeit in a slightly complicated way (playing with the mount arms and arranging them in some weird configuration). The important thing is that it works fine. Almadacr your help is very appreciated, thanks.


----------

